# Dartanion's 2009 Show Season



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I want to set a few goals for Dartanion & I. Our strong points are English but we do show in Showmanship, so this year I would like to place better in showmanship. I never bothered to teach him to pivot because I was just doing showmanship for fun but now I want to give everyone a run for their money. I want to win the amature English buckle and the Hunter cup for the Region 18 series and I also hope to win the region 2 buckle as well. I also plan on becoming CSHA champion next year. I got 3rd this year and 4th the year before. I forgot one of my courses this year which sucked because we won champion hunter hack but we fell out of the over all CHampion running thankx to me losing that course. I would like to win at least one showmanship class with more than 3 or 4 people in it lol. EEEPPP I hope this doesn't make me sound like a mean or evil person, I enjoy winning but I'm not going to be all mean to someone if they beat me lol shoot then I get another chance to improve . I also would like to get our flying lead changes down without his need to buck LOL. Ok that is all for now I have to get to work  bye and nice meeting everyone. *


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck in your future show and i hope you reach your goals . Ill keep checking for updates.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

southafrica1001 said:


> Good luck in your future show and i hope you reach your goals . Ill keep checking for updates.


Thank you, where in South Africa do you live? my dad is from Cape Town and mom is from Joberg(SP) I've never been but I have thought about it lol.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

So my car wont start again. We just bought a new fuel pump for the bloody thing and it wont start again so I haven't seen my horse for 4 days now. I'm going to be seeing him this Sunday because I have an award ceremony that mom & dad want to go to so they are going to give me a ride to see D before the ceremony. Lucky for me D is so laid back I could leave him in his stall for a month (never would mind you) and he would ride exactly the same way lol. So we can't work on our flying lead changes or showmanship which sucks but I can't wait to get this silly car fixed.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Just made a new ticker and thought it would add it here so I can check how much longer I have to go till the first show of the 2009 Season  I'm so excited and can't wait to start showing again! We have about 3ish weeks to perfect out showmanship, flying lead changes, and I want to work on more horsemanship patters, also side passing lol.*


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry i havent been on the forum in a few days. Nope i dont live in sa anymore, but i would like to again.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*SO I got dad to film me riding Dartanion & Zilly today. I am going to post pics as soon as the camra works because it's being a pain in the butt right now. D did VERY WELL we had some lead changes with little to no bucks WOOT ^_^ so that rocked and then he did some very nice jumping. My dad couldn't get the camra to work so he took some stills that I wont get for a while which kind of sucks but I will have tons of pics for everyone .*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I just saw my ticker! *Gasp!* only 24days hehe I'm excited. I hope my car gets fixed soon so I can get out there and work on showmanship. I believe that is our weakest spot at this point in time. D is doing a lot better, me on the other had not so sure lol. I will be sure to post pictures and video if possible. If anything I'd like to post my showmanship pattern . I also got to speak with our regions trail trial leader and they are having a clinic in March so hehe excited about that . OH and Dartanion & I won 3 year end champion awards! I am so proud of him, I put pictures of them under the "picture" area of the forum. The titles we won were:*

*2008 18-34 English Champions (flat only)*
*2008 18-34 English Overall Champions (Flat & Jumping)*
*2008 English Overall Champions woot woot ^_^*

*I'm so proud of D, our region leader also said that they do not plan on sactioning(SP) their shows with our sister region (18 ) so I will be in two different english/western buckle series along with trail trials and letting my fiances neice show D in 10&Under. Which reminds me we don't have a lot of time to get her, her hunt coat :shock:*


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

im lost is your first show in the winter or do your shows start in late spring like my shows.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kershkova said:


> im lost is your first show in the winter or do your shows start in late spring like my shows.


I just got my last awards for the 2008 season, My new season starts January 11th.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh so you do show in the winter. lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kershkova said:


> Oh so you do show in the winter. lol


Sorry this took forever >.< Lol yes I show year-round. This is actually the longest I have gone without showing LOL. It's been about two months, I think D likes the time off to just chill though. I think it also gave us some time to really polish up for the 09 season .


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*showmanship breakthrough*

I am super excited because D is really coming together. However I have just learnt that I have taught him to pivot on the incorrect leg :-( so now I am spending time teaching him to pivot on the other leg, which is a pain in the booty right now >.< However everything else seems to be much better! Now I am mostly just working on me, my hands, movements, and what to do when and where. I am going to start working on various patterns. I also need to work on getting D to trot off better with me, as he has a very lazy trot LOL. We also had 3 flying lead changes without bucks and one with a little buck so that is also doing better.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ok so I want to join PtHA but I am going to need a sponsor because driving out of state to shows and then paying $16.00+ a class plus judgeing fees and board for D isn't going to be easy. I've made a few posts but that's about it so far. I'm going to look around for better ways to get sponsors for the shows. I got a sponsor for state and I am hoping I can get lucky and get one or two for PtHA. *


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Very Good Riding Day *

*So we worked on our showmanship and that honestly is getting better and better  our pivot still needs work but it's at least showable. Then his canter today was just perfect, low head set. I just dropped the reins and he went around slow and perfectly hehe. We worked on lead changes a little we are getting less and less bucks. Infact we had none today! he seems to change up front and then in the back but I think more change work will help with that. His trot is still on the lazy side but once again that is also a lot better. I rode him in a low-port kimberwick which made a huge difference oh I loved it hehe. I'm going to pop him back into a snaffle right before the show though. Also I work the day before the show which means I'll have early morning to go out there bathe him and plait up his main for the show. It's a buckle series but you have to show english ans western to win the buckle, we don't have a western show saddle or bridle so I am not ever going to bother with that. OH and I LOVE the judge we have for our first show. His name is Danny Hansen and he's just an awesome kick back judge. I always joke around with him in our Hunter Hack classes, I think I got first once just because I made him laugh so hard he almost pee'd lol, he just rocks!*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*So Dartanion is getting MUCH better about Pivoting! woot. I have also decided to enter him into a third buckle series. His lead changes are also getting better. He doesn't buck like he use to but he is having some issues changing in the back. He also tosses his head when I ask for the change so I am thinking of putting some forks on him and seeing if this helps at all. However I am getting a little blue because D is not the flashiest flaties mover, he's probably about a 5 on the movement scale which sucks for me but he's all I have at the moment and I've taught him all he knows and I still love him to death . I'm just tired of it seeming like very horse we run into to see somewhere moves better than D does. He still wins but sometimes when we don't place all the judge can tell me is "He's not that flashy of a mover" :-(*


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats awesome that you trained him all by yourself! It really did pay off for you too with all of the accomplishments you have made with him! Good luck on teh lead changes and the pivots!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Thank you sherman  We worked on our showmanship yesterday and he had some VERY ncie pivots!! a few messy ones but over all not bad! I am much more confadent in our pivots now hehe. I didn't ride D yesterday just to kind of give him the day off. I'm excited about the show this weekend. However, I don't want to compete for just the Open buckle I would rather get the paint horse buckle. My friend who shows her QH wants to QH buckle, I asked the management and they said it's possble to win two or three buckles if you have enough points. They don't charge extra to get points towards the paint buckle so I am going to see how I am doing at this second show (when they post the points) and I'll make my choice then. If I decide I don't feel like it (I've been getting lazy) I'll just enter into two showmanship classes w/ D. Novice handler and Open *sigh* I need to find another job though, I have one woman I work for doing barn chores and what not so that helps but only a little since she can only affored 3 hours every other week right now. *


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

So I only entered D into showmanship Open showmanship Novice handler. I didn't want to deal with switching saddles back and fourth between Bailie & I so I just let her ride her classes. Plus I was going to show Zilly but ended up not doing so because of how windy it was and he was beign a bit of a boob lol. Anyways We wont both our showmanship classes!!! woot.

HOWEVER 
I don't feel we deserved the firsts because he had a light yellowish stain on his shoulder, he kind of did a pivot he did one of those lift me leg up then put it back down deals (In BOTH Classes >.<) and then during our first inspection D moved his back leg out of the "squar" position so I had to move him back while moving out of the judges square >.< The only thing I can thinkt hat she liked was I said goodmorning to her (doesn't mean no one else did) and she seemed to like it if you checked back at your judge as you trotted away. SO while I am very excited I feel like she shouldn't have gotten first.... My fiance did say that no one else's horses even attempted a pivot and one girl didn't move out of the judges square at all. OH OH and when she asked my number she walked into my square so I said "72" as I step out of her space... maybe that helped? maybe someone didn't know their number or they didn't move as quickly? I don't know but yay!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't seen D for about 4 days and I am going bonkers as I am sure D is being stuck in a stall thanks to all of the rain >.< When I see him I think I will stick him on a lunge line so he doesn't roll and make himself into an even better mess. I am so bored being stuck inside, I was thinking of working out but then figured I should probably work on some homework and projects. I miss my D so much, I've been watching videos of him on youtube.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*3/10/09*

I am excited about the show this weekend we will be doing two English Trail classes and an In-Hand trail class that I am stocked about. I will also be doing 3 Hunter Hack classes and 3 halter classes hehe I usually do Hunter Hack but not usually trail or Halter hehe. My niece will be showing him in two W/T 13&Under classes and probably a halter class or two so make the trip worth her while. She's 10 and will like the ribbons. It's a buckle series so I am thinking of doing 18&Over or Open but my parents (and fellow horsey friends) say I should do both, So I think I will just for fun .


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*March 15th horse show results*

So I am horrible since I am posting these so late >.< In a nut shell we wont six high points:

Showmanship
English 18&Over
English Open
English Overall
Trail
Overall Rider

We did 17 classes (yeah holy cow!) and D did a fabulous job! Trail was just plain fun and I have no clue how I won showmanship since I could find about a billion things I did wrong in that class Lol. Our next show (as far as I know) will be April 19thish sometime. I am super excited!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

you guys are obviously very good keep updated!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> you guys are obviously very good keep updated!


Thank You, This would probably be the only time I will agree with you. I was SHOCKED that we were placing right after congress and world competators(SP) He did very well that day. I actually just had sugery on Wensday so I am not allowed to ride again until this Friday and even then I don't believe I am allowed to go faster than a walk  and we have another show on the 19th so it's going to be interesting to see how things play out.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*5/8/09*

Ok so I haven't posted in a while (Naughty me) We have a show this weekend which will be the third show of the CSHA Region 2 buckle series. We've won the English Open and 18&Over high points at both the previous shows and have also been English all around winners at both shows. I am not trying to brag or anything it's not like I won by a billion points it was tuff let me tell you lol. My boyfriend Niece(SP) will be showing Dartanion in 2 (maybe 3) 10&Under classes this weekend. This also could be her first weekend preforming a w/t EQ pattern. We have done some at home and she has issues memorizing the pattern but shoot she's 9 so not that big a deal to me. We will see how she does Saterday when I give her some patterns and that will determine if she will do that pattern class or not. 

As far as D goes we have been working on making our pivots quicker in showmanship and I wont lie we suck as going faster. He's perfect when we go slowly but the minute I ask him to go faster (I am pretty sure) I either crowd him too much and cause him to step back or I move too far out and he steps forward. Plus now he is getting into the habit of bending his neck and moving his shoulders away apposed to his whole body so We might have to go back to some slower pivots for the time being. Other than that his backing is okish for a beginner but I need to work on getting him snapper. We've got a close to stop on a dime halt but he's been falling onto his forhand again so I need to work on really getting his set under himself so he will stop on his haunches. Lol ok phew that's my up-date.

*OH and I also have created a blog now! It will also have up-dates and pictures when possible . The link is in my siggy .*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*5/12/09*

Ahhh another horse show this Sunday and I can't wait. The only issue I am having is our truck had a trie blow out on one of Cali's main Freeways ( I5 ) so it's out of commission. We used my boyfriends parents truck for the last show but they got bent out of shape when I wasn't finished with my classes at the same time as her. You would think it would make sence that I would take a little longer since she only did 2 classes? but w/e they are not horsey people so blah. I REALLY want to find someone else to trailer with, I would prefer someone already going to the show so we can split gas so we will see how that goes. I am going to take D on a nice trail ride today just to take a break from arena work and have some fun. I want to work on a little showmanship before we go though because that would be are weakest showing point right now. We look the part but our pivots and backing need work. He will also trot off with me out the ring but not in and I THINK I figured out the problem. Outside the ring I halt back and then trot off where if the ring I normally have to trot off after an inspection so I am going to work on that today. Other than that not a whole lot else to really report lol, I am ubder excited about this next show though . 
Oh and results from Sundays show:
English 18&Over high Point
English Open high point
English Overall high point
Showmanship high point
I THINK halter but that was a fluke because we just entered for fun because of the $45.00 all day fee. There are more details and pics on my blog, link located below. 

P.s. if anyone feels like commenting or anything please feel free, Not that anyone does read this but if you do feel free. I really hope I am not coming off as a show off about the shows I am just very excited that our hard work is paying off! yay!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Horse Show Sunday*

So I am very excited about the horse show this Sunday. However, my Fiance's parents are being very wierd about trailering D to shows even though I am giving my Niece FREE lessons and leting her use my horse for FREE. I am trying to find someone else with a truck that can haul us to the show grounds. Other than that we worked on showmanship yesterday and I learnt that It's ALL MY FAULT that our pivots suck LOL I watched a video of me pivoting him and I push him off his pivot foot or I pull him off LOL. So Now I am just trusting him and walking in a nice circle and we do 99% better. Our main issue now is he 'bows' his body while we pivot around so I need to work on getting him straight lol. Other than that everything else it decient enough to show. I got a new camera yesterday and will post a video asap  There will be pics this weekend!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

So our next show coming up is on the 14th and I am under excited. However I am also a little worried because D has been a real speed demon lately. His trot is nice and floaty but OMG his canter is like my old OTTB! it's driving me crazy so we've been working on half halts and small circles with a lot of transition work hopfully to work him out of this speedyness he has picked up. I have also incorperated carrots into our showmanship training sessions to make it more fun for him and he looks a lot happyer when I grab his SMS halter. The next show is on the 19th and I am a little nervous about that one because I have moved D back to my house and I don't have any sand in my arena so I don't feel comfortable jumping him on our pretty much cement (SP) ground so I am hoping we can till up the arena if getting some sand ends up being too expensive. If you want to have a look at some other shows I have planned feel free to visit my new blog! Oh and I am goingto see what I can do about posting a copy of the articles I am writing for our CSHA regios English Wester program.


----------

